# My new brood doe!



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

My new brood doe I'm getting. Love her coloring on her head. What do ya think?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm no Boer expert but she looks nice to me! Unique coloring too!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll take her when your done. She's beautiful!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

hlala:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice and I see spots.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

DappledBoers said:


> I'll take her when your done. She's beautiful!


I call second

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

What farm is she from?


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's one of my other future brood does


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her a lot. I think she might have Status Quo in her. Am I right?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Both of them are beautiful does!


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

She is chalk full of EGGS bloodlines but no Status quo.


----------

